# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά >  ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ Ανακτηση Δεδομενων Σκληρου Δισκου

## NUKE

Γεια σας παιδια.Εδω και 20 μερες εχω καψει τον υπολογιστη μου και τελικα σημερα καταφερα να συναρμοληγησω εναν αρχαιο με 392ΜΗΖ επεξεργαστη.

Το προβλημα ειναι οτι παραλληλα χαλασε και ο σκληρος μου δισκος (Western Digital 20GB) που ειχα πολλα αρχεια που μου χρειαζονται.Οταν τον συνδεω χτυπαει κατι μεσα.

Για να κανω ανακτηση δεδομενων στο πλαισιο μου ζητησαν τουλαχιστον 50 ευρω.
Λετε να μπορω να βγαλω τους δισκους απο μεσα και να τους βαλω σε εναν αλλο σλκληρο για να σωσω τα δεδομενα?Αν το προσπαθησω λετε τελικα να καταστραφει τελειως και να χαθουν ολα?

----------


## gsmaster

Με το που θα ανοίξεις τον δίσκο θα χαθούν τα δεδομένα με τον παραμικρό κόκκο σκόνης που θα πεσει μέσα. 

Άν το πρόβλημα είναι στη δομή των δεδομένων, μπορείς όμως βάλεις τον σκληρό σαν slave σε pc που δουλεύει και με κάποιο πρόγραμμα recovery να πάρεις τα δεδομένα σου. Άν όμως ο δίσκος έχει πρόβλημα μηχανικό, τότε "αργοπεθαίνει" και πιθανώς να μην προλάβεις να πάρεις ότι θες απο μέσα. 

Άνάκτηση στο πλαίσιο με 50ευρω??? μάλλον με πρόγραμμα recovery θα δουλεύουν κι αυτοί. Υπάρχουν εταιρίες που ασχολούνται με αυτό το θέμα σε επίπεδο hardware, αλλά οι τιμές είναι άπιαστες

----------


## kastavidakias

Αν ειναι προβλημα του της πλακετας του δισκου ισως μπορείς να βρεις ενα ακριβώς ιδιο δισκο και να αλλαξεις τις πλακετες.

----------


## AKIS

πολυ παρακινδυνεμενο το βρισκω !

----------


## kastavidakias

Καθολου 3-4 βιδουλες και την αλλαξες εξ αλλου δεν ανοιγεις το εσωτερικο του δισκου. Το προβλημα ειναι να βρεις ιδιο δισκο.

----------


## moutoulos

> Καθολου 3-4 βιδουλες και την αλλαξες εξ αλλου δεν ανοιγεις το εσωτερικο του δισκου. Το προβλημα ειναι να βρεις ιδιο δισκο.


Και αν τελικά δεν του δουλέψει????  Θα τα ξαναβάλει όπως ήταν ???
Αν ο δίσκο σου δουλευέ....recover my files (πολύ καλό), τώρα ομώς...
Στο πλαίσιο του είπες ότι ο δίσκος "χτυπάει" και παρόλα αυτά σου είπαν 50 ευρώ????
Αν ναι δώστον εκεί χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη (εφόσον σε ενδιαφέρουν τόσο πολύ τα περιεχόμενά του)
Μην το ρισκάρεις ...θα τα χάσεις όλα.  :Confused: .  Ο δίσκος σου εχει ήδη "χτυπήσει"...

----------


## D-NAME

Δοκιμασε με το get data back σαν slave τον δικο σου. Κ αν δεν καταφερεις τιποτα πηγενε τοτε στο πλαισιο.

----------


## NUKE

Θα δω σε καμοια 15αρια μερες τι θα κανω.Μαλλον θα τον παω στο πλαισιο αλλα νομιζω δεν καταλαβαν οτι ειναι χαλασμενος τελειως.Ελπιζω οτι το καταλαβαν...

Αλλιως θα το κανω εγω βγαζοντας την πλακετα.

----------


## kastavidakias

Παντος αυτο που σου ειπα παραπανω με την αλλαγη της πλακετας δεν ειναι θεωρια το εχω κανει και δουλεψε.

ΑΣΦΑΛΩΣ ομως μπορει να μην οφειλεται η βλαβη στην πλακετα αλλα εσωτερικα να εχει παθει κατι ειτε οι κεφαλες ειτε το μαγνητικο υλικο του δισκου (αν και πιο σπανιο) οποτε θα πρεπει να απευθυνθεις σε εξιδεικευμενη εταιρια για την ανακτηση των δεδομενων και η τιμη θα ειναι μαλλον τσουκτερη.

Τωρα οσο αναφορα το πλαισιο το πιθανοτερο ειναι πως δεν εχουν καταλαβει το μεγεθος της βλαβης.

----------


## marios

Όπως ειπε κ ο gsmaster καλυτερα να τον κανεις πρωτα slave και να εχεις εναν αλλον για Master και μετα δοκιμασε ολα τ'αλλα. Και προς θεού.... ΜΗΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ!!!!  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## moutro333

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΕΝΑΝ ΣΚΛΗΡΟ ΔΙΣΚΟ WESTERN DIGITAL WD10EAVS ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ???

----------

